

Executable to preview markdown files in your browser - cih
https://github.com/cih/showmd

======
Toenex
So how does this differ from doing something like;

    
    
      pandoc -o index.html < index.md ; open index.html

~~~
cih
I was not aware of pandoc, just installed it and that certainly does the same
job and a lot more.

I guess if you are looking for something solely for previewing markdown and
don't use pandoc you may want a lightweight solution. Pandoc has a larger
footprint and there are a few more keystrokes after all :)

